# R.i.p sid



## bennyh (Jan 25, 2008)

My snow sid unfortunatly passed away this evening 
He i not 1 year old yet and i have had him since he was a wee baby.
My 1st snake gone to snakey heaven will miss him. Havnt a clue why he left me but he didnt feed for 2 weeks, and is now gone....


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

aw am sorry to hear that.


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

soo sorry for ya m8


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

RIP little snake xxx

Jo


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P Sid


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

R.I.P im sorry for your loss


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*f*

awwwwwwww sorry.


----------



## gargoylejohn (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww, RIP, sory for your loss


----------



## Sybil (Aug 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, it hurts I know, but at least you enjoyed the company for a short while, and he had you xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

